# 2021-2022 schedule ETA?



## Savage

Does anyone out there have intelligence on when the 2021-2022 schedule will be posted for ECNL Girls?


----------



## LifeOfSoccer

With season starting in just over 3 weeks, it sure would be great to get a schedule so we can plan travel, child care, etc, but my guess is as good as yours at this point. Fingers crossed it happens soon!


----------



## LASTMAN14

LifeOfSoccer said:


> With season starting in just over 3 weeks, it sure would be great to get a schedule so we can plan travel, child care, etc, but my guess is as good as yours at this point. Fingers crossed it happens soon!


Clubs have it to some extent. We know who we’re playing week 1 and that we will be out of state week 2.


----------



## Surf Zombie

I spoke with my D's coach last night at a scrimmage.  The clubs have the entire schedule already.


----------



## soccermail2020

If the clubs have the schedules, why not post on the website?


----------



## Surf Zombie

I think the way that it works is that the league provides the schedules to the clubs for a review to make sure there are no conflicts/issues before they release the schedules.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

I don't know if this helps anyone but the schedule we received is tentative .
My daughter plays for Strikers G2005 ECNL
9/11  Rebels (Away)
9/12  Surf (Away)
9/18  Eagles (Away)
9/19  LAFC Real SoCal (Away)
10/2  Phoenix Rising (Home)
10/3  AZ Arsenal (Home)  
10/9  San Diego ECNL Showcase
10/23 SoCal Blues (Home)
10/24 Sharks (Home)
10/30 Slammers HB (Away)
10/31 Slammers (Away)
11/12 ECNL Fall Showcase
11/20 Sharks (Away)
3/26 LA Breakers (Home)
3/27 Beach (Home)
Strikers home games are usually at great park.


----------



## RedHawk

Surf Zombie said:


> I think the way that it works is that the league provides the schedules to the clubs for a review to make sure there are no conflicts/issues before they release the schedules.


or maybe one top club decides they fear a loss to another top club too early in the season so the they have time to adjust the schedule to beat up on the sheep


----------



## Buckyballer

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I don't know if this helps anyone but the schedule we received is tentative .
> My daughter plays for Strikers G2005 ECNL
> 9/11  Rebels (Away)
> 9/12  Surf (Away)
> 9/18  Eagles (Away)
> 9/19  LAFC Real SoCal (Away)
> 10/2  Phoenix Rising (Home)
> 10/3  AZ Arsenal (Home)
> 10/9  San Diego ECNL Showcase
> 10/23 SoCal Blues (Home)
> 10/24 Sharks (Home)
> 10/30 Slammers HB (Away)
> 10/31 Slammers (Away)
> 11/12 ECNL Fall Showcase
> 11/20 Sharks (Away)
> 3/26 LA Breakers (Home)
> 3/27 Beach (Home)
> Strikers home games are usually at great park.


Thanks for this - helpful! Also, the SD ECNL showcase on 10/9-11 is only for U12-U14 so won't apply to your age group. Info is posted on the ECNL website


----------



## LASTMAN14

Think schedules are coming real soon. Younger DD club just released games to us till the break.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer

We were given only our games for 9/11 & 9/12. It’s getting kind of ridiculous at this point. My work schedule is made 6 weeks ahead and I would like to be off for out of state games.


----------



## Zeke

Any idea when the schedule or team list will be out for the Oct 9-11 event in San Diego?


----------



## soccermail2020

Anyone up for storming the ECNL headquarters and demanding a schedule????


----------



## LASTMAN14

soccermail2020 said:


> Anyone up for storming the ECNL headquarters and demanding a schedule????


What should I wear? And, is this a vaccinated event?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

LASTMAN14 said:


> What should I wear? And, is this a vaccinated event?


DA shirts so they know you guys mean business


----------



## Soccermaverick

soccermail2020 said:


> Anyone up for storming the ECNL headquarters and demanding a schedule????


Maybe they could mention something on their podcast.  They don’t have trouble producing it


----------



## Wasabi

Insane we r 9 days out and still don’t have a schedule (a real one). ECNL needs to get their act together


----------



## Carlsbad10

Wasabi said:


> Insane we r 9 days out and still don’t have a schedule (a real one). ECNL needs to get their act together


Schedule has been out from ECNL to the clubs for awhile, ask your club. Two girls at two different ECNL clubs and have both schedules.


----------



## Soccermom5

Carlsbad10 said:


> Schedule has been out from ECNL to the clubs for awhile, ask your club. Two girls at two different ECNL clubs and have both schedules.


Do they have a schedule with the actual time of the game and field location? Because that’s not what our ECNL club gave out to parents, just who we were playing.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccermom5 said:


> Do they have a schedule with the actual time of the game and field location? Because that’s not what our ECNL club gave out to parents, just who we were playing.


That’s up to the clubs to decide amongst one another.


----------



## Soccermom5

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s up to the clubs to decide amongst one another.


Ah I see. Well that’s obnoxious lol!


----------



## Wasabi

Carlsbad10 said:


> Schedule has been out from ECNL to the clubs for awhile, ask your club. Two girls at two different ECNL clubs and have both schedules.


The schedule has not been out. If I cannot access it on the Internet it’s not out. I’m not talking about a boot leg schedule that may or may not be right. I want to know what time we’re playing and where we’re playing. Some people actually have to make plans. Knowing who we play is useless


----------



## Kicker4Life

Wasabi said:


> The schedule has not been out. If I cannot access it on the Internet it’s not out. I’m not talking about a boot leg schedule that may or may not be right. I want to know what time we’re playing and where we’re playing. Some people actually have to make plans. Knowing who we play is useless


It has been “out to the clubs”.  Meaning your club knows what day you are playing and are working with the other teams to confirm start times and venues, the things a League doesn’t run.


----------



## Wasabi

Kicker4Life said:


> It has been “out to the clubs”.  Meaning your club knows what day you are playing and are working with the other teams to confirm start times and venues, the things a League doesn’t run.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I understand. I know the “it’s not official” schedule.
> I’d love to have times. Trying to schedule next weekend. Radio silence when I ask times. Frustrating


----------



## soccermail2020




----------



## Princess11

Do anyone have a slammers schedule similar to the Strikers one that someone put up?


----------



## Lightning Red




----------



## SoccerLocker

Looks good except the Nov ECNL event was just moved from Phx to SD


----------



## Desert Hound

SoccerLocker said:


> Looks good except the Nov ECNL event was just moved from Phx to SD


What is more interesting. THere are no events for the oldest 2 age groups in Spring as of now.


----------



## Lightning Red

Yes, this was from a couple weeks ago. I expect there may be more changes to the showcase schedules. Right now there aren’t any showcases scheduled in 2022 for the U15 age group (07’s)



SoccerLocker said:


> Looks good except the Nov ECNL event was just moved from Phx to SD


----------



## Desert Hound

I wonder why they moved the event from Phx to the surf location. Is that to help them make up for lost revenue over the past covid year? That event has been in Phx for as long as I can remember.


----------



## futboldad1

Desert Hound said:


> I wonder why they moved the event from Phx to the surf location. Is that to help them make up for lost revenue over the past covid year? That event has been in Phx for as long as I can remember.


Your city won’t let out of state teams in due to restrictions….


----------



## Surf Zombie

*ECNL NATIONAL EVENTS*

ECNL California  |  San Diego, CA  |  October 9-11, 2021  |  U12-U14
ECNL San Diego  |  San Diego, CA  |  November 12-14, 2021  |  U16-U18/U19
ECNL Tennessee  |  Murfreesboro, TN  |  December 3-5, 2021 | U16-U18/U19
ECNL Florida  |  Lakewood Ranch, FL  |  January 8-10, 2022  |  U16-U18/U19
ECNL Texas  |  Houston, TX |  February 26-28, 2022  |  U14-U17
ECNL Arizona (Spring)|  Phoenix, AZ  |  April 2-4, 2022  |  U15-U17
ECNL Arizona (Spring)  |  Scottsdale, AZ  |  April 2-3, 2022  |  U12-U14

ECNL South Carolina (Spring)  | May 6-8, 2022 | U12 – U14
ECNL New Jersey  |  Somerset, NJ   |  May 28-30, 2022  | U15-U17



Lightning Red said:


> Yes, this was from a couple weeks ago. I expect there may be more changes to the showcase schedules. Right now there aren’t any showcases scheduled in 2022 for the U15 age group (07’s)




We are supposed to be going to the TN event for my D's U15 team.  My wife was going to book plane tickets this weekend.  Now it just says U16-U18, so not sure what is going on.


----------



## what-happened

futboldad1 said:


> Your city won’t let out of state teams in due to restrictions….


really?  Interesting.  haven't heard that but you never know with Phoenix.


----------



## futboldad1

what-happened said:


> really?  Interesting.  haven't heard that but you never know with Phoenix.


Yes, ECNL themselves announced this as the reason for the change...... those fields in Phoenix are sikkk too and much better than O'side but can't beat the new drive


----------



## futboldad1

Surf Zombie said:


> *ECNL NATIONAL EVENTS*
> 
> ECNL California  |  San Diego, CA  |  October 9-11, 2021  |  U12-U14
> ECNL San Diego  |  San Diego, CA  |  November 12-14, 2021  |  U16-U18/U19
> ECNL Tennessee  |  Murfreesboro, TN  |  December 3-5, 2021 | U16-U18/U19
> ECNL Florida  |  Lakewood Ranch, FL  |  January 8-10, 2022  |  U16-U18/U19
> ECNL Texas  |  Houston, TX |  February 26-28, 2022  |  U14-U17
> ECNL Arizona (Spring)|  Phoenix, AZ  |  April 2-4, 2022  |  U15-U17
> ECNL Arizona (Spring)  |  Scottsdale, AZ  |  April 2-3, 2022  |  U12-U14
> 
> ECNL South Carolina (Spring)  | May 6-8, 2022 | U12 – U14
> ECNL New Jersey  |  Somerset, NJ   |  May 28-30, 2022  | U15-U17
> 
> 
> We are supposed to be going to the TN event for my D's U15 team.  My wife was going to book plane tickets this weekend.  Now it just says U16-U18, so not sure what is going on.


No U-15 teams will be playing in TN due to U-18/19 teams needing additional exposure due to covid leaving not enough field space......so do not book the tickets......


----------



## futboldad1

futboldad1 said:


> Yes, ECNL themselves announced this as the reason for the change...... those fields in Phoenix are sikkk too and much better than O'side but can't beat the new drive


correction on O'side....its says it is at Del Mar....at Surf Cup those fields were in rough shape...... they need money spending on them.....watering and repairing..... hopefully they do this before the ECNL showcase......


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> Yes, ECNL themselves announced this as the reason for the change...... those fields in Phoenix are sikkk too and much better than O'side but can't beat the new drive


The fields are awesome and first class.  Plus, a drink with Hound is always nice.  See you all in Del Mar, CA


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> correction on O'side....its says it is at Del Mar....at Surf Cup those fields were in rough shape...... they need money spending on them.....watering and repairing..... hopefully they do this before the ECNL showcase......


Del Mar has ok fields and not worth the drive, moo   Happy Friday brother.


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> correction on O'side....its says it is at Del Mar....at Surf Cup those fields were in rough shape...... they need money spending on them.....watering and repairing..... hopefully they do this before the ECNL showcase......


Pay the $15 and make that change anytime bro


----------



## Surf Zombie

futboldad1 said:


> No U-15 teams will be playing in TN due to U-18/19 teams needing additional exposure due to covid leaving not enough field space......so do not book the tickets......


Yikes!  That would have been a cluster. Thanks!


----------



## Princess11

Lightning Red said:


> View attachment 11583
> 
> View attachment 11584


Thanks!!!


----------



## GT45

Desert Hound said:


> What is more interesting. THere are no events for the oldest 2 age groups in Spring as of now.


The oldest (U19) never has showcase ECNL events in the spring (as of a few years ago). It is a waste of money as most seniors are already committed spring of senior year so teams do not want to attend.


----------



## LASTMAN14

SoccerLocker said:


> Looks good except the Nov ECNL event was just moved from Phx to SD


This was just confirmed by our club.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Schedule is up on the ECNL app.


----------



## soccermail2020

Only the ECNL.  Not the ECRL.  
Why wouldn’t they have put them both up. They play the same damn teams in the opposite location. Oh ECNL, your not scoring any points with this family.


----------



## soccermail2020

ECRL schedule is now also up but as incomplete as the ECNL schedule.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer

soccermail2020 said:


> Only the ECNL.  Not the ECRL.
> Why wouldn’t they have put them both up. They play the same damn teams in the opposite location. Oh ECNL, your not scoring any points with this family.


We were told that last night at midnight was the deadline for the ECRL schedule and that’s why it wasn’t posted yet. Glad to see it up this morning even though it looks like Swiss cheese!


----------

